# Dixon Open 2011



## JackJ (Apr 19, 2011)

The Dixon Open 2011 will take place on June 11, 2011 in Dixon, IL.

Registration can be done at the following link: http://www.cubingusa.com/dixonopen/index.php

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wait, shouldnt i be the one who made this thread?


----------



## JackJ (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, I took the honor.  It doesn't really matter.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 19, 2011)

Only 45 minutes, and it's John Brechon, so of course I'll be going. Crossing my fingers that 4x4x4 can get added.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 19, 2011)

Yaaaaaayyyy

I will probably have a baseball game, but I'll probably get out of it. 
Yay again! I wouldn't miss this comp for anything (well, somethings, but watever)


----------

